# Dust safety.. ducted collection...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I recently decided… no actually I decided many years ago… to set up a ducted dust collection system….. I have recently done so…
To start I bought a pleated top canister for my 2 HP dusty.. and hooked it up to a Oneida Super Dust Deputy mounted on a 44 gallon drum…









Next came the actual ducting… went to Carb-a-tec in Brisbane and bought two ducting kits… and some extra hose and wyes…









The kit came with 8 by 1 metre lengths of clear PVC, 16 connectors, 3 blastgates and some elbowns and T sections.
After laying it all out and working out the drops.. I had some help from Col… mounted all the pieces at just above shoulder height..









And ran a line over the shed via the rafters for a drop down to the Torque WorkCentre.








Across to the Hitachi 12 inch SCMS…








Plus another line over and down to the Thicknesser and the new Cabinet Saw..


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice setup you got there.


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks good Larry. I too, have thought about this for many years. This will definitely make a big difference in your shop. And those Dust Deputy's work great. I have the small version for my shop vac.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks good Larry, you're going to love having DC…
Pretty New Cab Saw you have there too!! Good for You!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the set up, Larry… I just hope you don't miss the dart board and hit the ductwork… or worse… a lovely cutting board!


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

awesome, transparent DC!! a great way of seeing how the dust flows or not.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Now I'm really jealous!! Is that a new tablesaw?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That a very nice system, Larry, and you did a great job on it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Bet it will be nice to not be waist deep in chips on a busy day ;-)) Looks good! You shoulda been a pipe fitter ;-)


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks good degoose. You also have a nice collection of tools. I had the same incra tablesaw fence on my previous tablesaw and loved it.

First time I ever heard of a Torque WorkCentre. Watched a couple of you tube videos and was very impressed.

Doe that sign say FREE beer tomorrow?


> where do you live


?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks like a good system, Larry.

Did you test it out?

Lee


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice job. I like the choice of the smooth clear pipe. I have one small critique however. Where you first go across to the workcenter and along to the SCMS, you use a tee. A tee will severely reduce your flow for such a long run. You could switch the wye to the jointer with a tee, since it's only a few feet, and put the wye going out for the long run across the shop. Otherwise it's a great job that you did.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Looks good, Larry.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Well Larry, neat set up.

The transparent PVC is a winner. Once in a while my ducts clog somewhere. Won´t tell you the pain it is to find where is clogged. WOrse than that, is removing the clog. Do you consider any "window" to the duct for this purpose?

Regards


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, the dust collection looks great…....ho hum…......but what is with the shiny blue and white, obviously near virgin saw and planer. Come on now….......give those blue and whites some character. A well placed kick here and there, perhaps an airbrushed tatoo, few spatters of paint, few scratches with a key…......jeez…...that shiny stuff makes you look like a total amateur. You even swept the floor.

There are signs of mental deterioration here….....you know….....you gave into some impulse buying, that's obvious, and some OCD is creaping in…......I know all about that.

How disappointing…......I expected you might start generating your own electriciy with a coal fired steam system….......something to really generate some dirt…........that would be more in character…....

.............but this? Sit down, have a few beers…....some introspection…......you need some real soul searching time….....

OMG…....what's this world coming to?........................(-:


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

my, my, my mate, you have me worried.
Not only is the shed clean as a whistle, with a bunch of new toys ta-boot. 
I didn't see one empty beer bottle sitting around !
What has become of you my friend?!
Hope this doesn't reflect poorly on your local image…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Clean shop, no beer bottles… this is indeed disturbing. Have you seen your doctor recently, Larry?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Dead brill !!

Love the idea of clear pipe. If you ever get a clog …. it'll be so easy to know where to send the clot-busters !!

*Woodwrecker* wrote:

"I didn't see one empty beer bottle sitting around !"

Now, now. Let's give him the benefit of the doubt. Maybe he installed a pony keg chiller


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very NICE Larry…

I have & like the smaller Dust Deputy… yours looks a lot bigger for more capacity… I'm sure you will LIKE it!

Nice shop!

I also like those Roll-up doors! I wish I had that kind… mine just keep on going ending up horizontal instead of vertical taking up a lot of good ceiling space. I've never seen that type in the States at all… Maybe the company is branching out?

Thank you.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the idea of see through ducting so you can spot a blockage right way should one occur.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

those type of roll up doors are only in industrial sizes here in the USA, that I have seen. Like 15 feet tall x 15 feet wide. Shop is way too clean!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

nice, like the duct work did you notice a improvment in air flow with the new filter on the colector?
any of you old stuff you are getting rid of send my way just sign it first will be worth more when you area famous


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

That clean shop is disgusting!!!! It even looks like you repainted half your tools.

Come on man--go to work!
(actually, I'm just jealous-looking good)


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

New toys oh boy! Nice to see mate, the shop look like it taken a face lift as well, busy as usual i see Larry. The D.C. System looks industrial strength, should handle the volume with no problem. How many 55 gal drums came with the kit…lol take care mate enjoy…BC


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

A really great set up Larry. Now you will have to learn how to breathe air again.


----------

